# Grey Tank Replacement



## Hawks on the Road (Nov 10, 2013)

tore a great big hole in the galley grey tank when I caught a picnic table with the waste dump, so I need to replace the tank. 
Any tips for removal, or sources for replacement tanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I like to do mods, but I think replacing that tank is a bit beyond my skills. I'd call a dealer or service center.

BTW...how is the world do you hit the grey tank on a picnic table?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

You'd be looking at a HUGE project trying to replace any holding tank. When the campers are built, the tanks are installed, then the flooring, then everything else.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Sounds Like and Insurance job to me, they may Total the Trl


----------



## Hawks on the Road (Nov 10, 2013)

Sounds like Outback owners have too much money or too little ambition. 
I found a post here about fixing tanks and ordered a product called Plasti-Mend. Looks like fiber-glassing but only with ABS solvent and screen. 
I ordered a can and will see how I make out. 
A replacement tank is $230 delivered from a local RV dealer. 
Looks like the tank is held in place by flanges laying on a removable cross bar. not a big deal if I have to do the tank replacement. 
I should be able to get to the repair this weekend and see how I make out. I will keep you all posted with pics.

FYI, I hooked the bench of the picnic table on the waste dump hanging down and when it hit an immovable object (the firepit) it pushed the galley grey tank drain line backward into the tank.

I will keep you up to date with my success and mods. Added a fireplace this year under the TV opening and am about to lay down cork flooring to cover the vinyl that cracked over the winter at every floor vent.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Hawks, I'd be interested in seeing some pics for the repair/ replacement when you do it.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

A couple of sites with some useful information. Don't forget to disconnect the waste water level probes before dropping the tank.

Drop that Mister







and Tanks 4 You









Good luck!


----------



## Hawks on the Road (Nov 10, 2013)

Here is a picture of the hole left where the flange and fitting punched into the tank. 
I will post more when the patching begins.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ouch, that tank wall looks thinner than I would have suspected. I suspect that you will not be able to glue that back up.


----------



## Hawks on the Road (Nov 10, 2013)

Well the final repair is done. waiting overnight tonight for it to set up the third coat. then tomorrow the big test, the water test. 
The product I used - Plasti-Mend, appears to have worked great. THey have a website that has a nice video of the application. 
Here are a series of pics for the repair I did and as you can see, this is probably the worst case repair you will ever need to repair. 
First,I dryfitted the fitting in the hole,I had to remove the crossmember to get full access to repair the top of the hole without bonding the tank to the crossmember, then applied a layer of plast-mend, then applied the mesh and another layer, then tonight applied a third layer. 
Tomorrow I will attach the valve and pipe and put some water in it. 
I will let you know the final verdict.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice work so far. Waiting on the water test.


----------



## Hawks on the Road (Nov 10, 2013)

Passed the water test today. filled the grey tank full and so far, no leaks after 8 hrs sitting. Will give it another day then close everything up. 
By the way, I didn't unscrew the entire underpan from one end but instead opted to cut the pan from side to side through the opening for the drain pipe. 
To close it up I will either rejoin the cut by screwing into a piece of wood wide enough to anchor both sides of the cut, then tape up the joint or I will buy replacement pn material to span from one crossmember to the next, about 5 or 6 ft. The plastic corrugated material costs about $15.00 per foot.


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

Good thing it was the grey water tank and not the black water tank. Looks like you are good to go!


----------



## Hawks on the Road (Nov 10, 2013)

SUCCESS........Took it out last weekend and had a trouble free camping weekend complete with all water and tanks working without leaks. 
I will keep an eye on it. I am not pushing my luck by driving around with half full tanks or anything because we could dump before leaving so we did. 
I closed up the underbelly 'scar' by screwing to a piece of 1 x 6 suspended from side rail to side rail. Finished the seam with wide black gorilla tape. 
Here's hoping. 
Now on to the next project - replacing the split vinyl flooring with cork laminate. 
Pictures to follow


----------



## JDStremel3 (Sep 18, 2012)

Job well done! I'm very impressed! Thanks for all the pics and info. Hopefully I don't ever need to do anything like that but good to know it's fixable.


----------



## rokkman (Mar 20, 2013)

Seeing the how the tank is supported, do you think you could have made some small modifications and installed a tank that is larger than the factory one?


----------



## Hawks on the Road (Nov 10, 2013)

It looked like the tank has a flange that hangs on an angle support screwed to the side rails. Possibly you could install a bigger tank by sliding the angle support to the new tank width.


----------



## Hawks on the Road (Nov 10, 2013)

final follow up
Was at the race track for 4 days dry camping and couldn't dump when I left. Traveled for about 3 hours total with tank 3/4 full and no leaks.


----------



## OutbackerTim (Oct 5, 2011)

Hawk,
Seeing this got me thinking. The plastic fender recently broke off my outback. Was wondering if this product would allow me to reinforce the crack to be able to reattach it? We definitely be cheaper than a new fender.
Would it work on that type of plastic?
Tim


----------



## Hawks on the Road (Nov 10, 2013)

It is only designed to work on ABS. I don't believe that the fender is ABS, It would probably be polypropolene or PVC. You might be able to use regular PVC glue used for PVC plumbing pipe. You need to find a similar patch to glue on.


----------



## kermit315 (Apr 21, 2014)

I am glad the repair worked for you, and I can vouch for Plasti-Mend as well. I used it a month and a half ago to repair my black tank that was leaking. Worked like a charm and zero problems since.


----------

